# Found the coolest hat!



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Electrician#1trade said:


> View attachment 23741


How many of those parts can you use on the Job...?:laughing:


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> How many of those parts can you use on the Job...?:laughing:


I already counted seven. Switches for resetting old fire equipment, toggle for ancillary equipment operation, terminal block that I need to provide screws, small coils for jumpers, LEDs for power indicators. 
It's gonna be a fishing hat. 
I found it at a thrift store. It was made for an electronics guy when he retired back in 87.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

had a hard hat that i made for a ret. electrician that had three cpu cooling fans, an led headlamp, and ear buds for his mp3 player:laughing::laughing::laughing:
i should have taken a pic of it but didnt think of it at the time


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

Those are the going away gifts that count.


----------

